# Corel -> Flash



## x.xis (15. Mai 2002)

hiho!

Ich hab da ein Problemchen... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Corel Draw Grafiken samt den Vektordaten in Flash(MX) zu importieren?


----------



## swampdragon (15. Mai 2002)

*Versionsprobleme*

Freehand 8 kann nur CorelDRAW Formate bis einschließlich Version 7 einlesen, versuch es mal mit einem älteren Dateiformat (7 oder kleiner), wenn das bei CorelDRAW überhaupt geht, kenne Corel kaum.

MAcromedia beschreibt das Problem unter :

http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/ts/documents/fhcdopen.htm


----------



## swampdragon (15. Mai 2002)

.......ähem, und dann natürlich von Freehand zu Flash exportieren.


----------



## x.xis (16. Mai 2002)

habs mittlerweile anders gelöst ...ich hätte das im CorelDraw10 Paket mitgelieferte R.A.V.E. schon früher mal etwas genauer ansehn sollen...  

Trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## en2k (4. Juli 2002)

hi

@ sixx:

machs einfach über die zwischenablage! Bei Corel auf ca 800% skalieren (wichtig, sonst verhaut's die kurven... würd mich mal interessieren, ob man das irgendwie auch in corel einstellen kann) und in flash einfügen. geht bei mir 1a.

und geh mal ab und zu wieder in icq!! ;-)

ciao, nino


----------



## TCMRO (4. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen.

Mich würde interessieren, wie ich ein Formtweening auf eine importierte Corel Draw (cmx) Datei anwende. 
Ich kann komischerweise nur importieren, wenn ich ein neues Objekt in der Bibliothek erstelle. Allerdings lässt sich dann kein Form tweening erstellen.
Ich brauch die gaudi für ein Anime-Flash-Spiel.
Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG

Daniel


----------

